# Hot Spots Charters - First Cobia for 2013!



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

First one for us anyway!

The weather today looked good enough to give cobia fishing a try for the first time this year. The crew was me, my father in law, Wade and JoeZ. It was cold but the sun was up and the wind was light from the northeast going southeast so we hit the beach about 9:30 and started looking. It took 5 hours but we finally found one about 2:30! Ate an eel just like he was suppose to, not a giant but we were very happy to see him! Seemed really slow today. There were several boats on the beach and it didn't seem like much was happening. Needs more warm weather and time I guess...


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Miracle fish.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice job fellas.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good job fella's...congrats on this year's first...


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice cobe!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Awesome Matt great job!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

good lob guys!!! thats not a bad cobe at all!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I call BS

Photo shopped!!

Just funnin!!

Good job Cap !!!!!*


----------



## Don White (Oct 8, 2007)

Congrats on the fish, were you inside or outside? We worked from the Matador to the pier & back. All we saw was a 7ft Mako. Really cold....even with the sun.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Don White said:


> Congrats on the fish, were you inside or outside? We worked from the Matador to the pier & back. All we saw was a 7ft Mako. Really cold....even with the sun.


We were west of the Pensacola Pier and on a fairly deep line. Maybe 3/4 of a mile off the beach


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats Matt! We heard you got one!


----------



## FC Medina24 (Mar 23, 2013)

Congrats on the fish! Hopefully the Cobes will be plentiful and hungry this Saturday...Ill be out there ******* style with the A ladder (cobia tower) lol


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

Great catch guys!


----------



## cheshirekev (Nov 3, 2010)

Sweeeeetness


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

It was good on the grill, I can tell you that much.


----------



## clunan1 (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice


----------

